# How long have you been duck hunting?????



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just wanted to see how many "new" and "seasoned" duck hunters are using this forum.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm 30 and have been duck Huntin ever sense I could walk. My dad used to have to carry me across the bean and rice fields.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

10 years here. Started in the wood duck swamps right here in GA.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Dec 14, 2013)

Second season still listening and learning and enjoying it the whole time


----------



## dsanders (Dec 14, 2013)

This is my 6th season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2013)

I`ve been huntin` a good spell. Mostly wood ducks, few teal and mallards.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2013)

Starting my 6th season.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 14, 2013)

30+yrs. and still learning,there's not another sport like it, when you have those first ducks cup up and decoy your "HAD"!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

waistdeep said:


> 30+yrs. and still learning,there's not another sport like it, when you have those first ducks cup up and decoy your "HAD"!



True statement. I love killing them all........ but the sound and sight of a wad of big divers dropping out of the sky like fighter jets just lights my fire..


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 14, 2013)

Or the sheet ripping sounds Mallards make dropping in from up high!


----------



## hoyt85 (Dec 14, 2013)

6 years for me, still  listening and learning here too.  there is nothing like it!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been invited on a few hunts over the years, but this is the first year I've had my own decoys and calls and such.  I'm afraid I got it bad.  At 4:30 this morning I kayaked over half a mile into a 10mph headwind to the lee side of an island.  Built me a blind and had my decoys out by 6:00.  Sat and waited on the world to wake up for an hour.  Shot a mallard cupping into the dekes at about 10 minutes after 7.  Managed a couple geese flying over and inspecting my spread.  Got back to the truck without drowning.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

waistdeep said:


> Or the sheet ripping sounds Mallards make dropping in from up high!


I guess you have to have a place to hunt mallards to know what that sounds like


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 14, 2013)

im 15 now, been duck hunten since i 5 or 6!


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 14, 2013)

This will be my 53rd season. I started hunting with my dad and grandad at the age of eight and haven't missed an  opening day since. I still love duck hunting and hope to keep going for a few more years.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 14, 2013)

Been duck hunting 8 years and I learn something new every time I go.


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 14, 2013)

*Scoters*

Anyone kill any of these?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> Anyone kill any of these?



Kind of a randome question........ but yes i have killed black and surfs.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Only one "newbie" out of 27 voters so far.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 14, 2013)

Man, just check the date on my original issue hunter safety card.

10/1976! Wow, ima old ....! And had been hunting a few years before that with dad, family and friends. I've floated in and out of WF, deer hunting has been a distraction on occasion, upland, business, lack of a place, time or money, but I float back on occasion.


----------



## coach12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm new on here guys, but have been duck hunting since I was about 10, I am now 43. My dad got tired of me moving and talking in the deer stand , so he put me down in the swamp. I'd shoot woodies coming into the swamp, then walk to the truck and wait till my dad and brother came out of the woods. Got made fun of all of my life for hunting ducks and now it seems everybody is doing it!!!


----------



## bassdaddy00 (Dec 14, 2013)

I qualify as a newbie. I have been hunting everything else for years but have only been in a swamp a few times. I hope to make it a more regular outing, it has been very fun when I do go. I have a lot to learn before I drop my newbie status though.


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 14, 2013)

7th season for me.. It's kinda like that song "I was country when country wasn't cool."


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 14, 2013)

over 20 years... like others have said, my dad started bringing me along when i was very young... about 4 or 5


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2013)

longer than you


----------



## Scott R (Dec 15, 2013)

22 years.  Still learn something new every season.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 15, 2013)

18 years.... learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 15, 2013)

6 years. Still very much a rookie. Scout more than I hunt. Had a great mentor (college professor) who has got me hooked.


----------



## imac985 (Dec 15, 2013)

On and off since I was 12 or 13 years old. I'm 23 now so probably about 8 seasons since I missed out on some being in the army


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 15, 2013)

Over 30 years for me...did not start duck'n until I was in my 20's.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 15, 2013)

On and off since I was 7 going with my dad. I'm 49 now.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess I am a returning rookie. I have hunted all my life and I have shot a lot of ducks in my younger days. But as a kid of 11-21 it was duck hunting as a side note. My duck hunts were on dairy farms and cypress swamps back in FL. Back in those days we kids did not know what a limit was we just hunted with no one to guide us. Here I am 30 years later and now I am trying to learn. I have gotten back into waterfowl because I joined a lease 5 years ago and wanted to take advantage of the beaver pond and the ducks and geese I had to listen to while deer hunting. But as you all know it can become an addiction but so far my wife is letting me get away with it. I bought my first call two years ago (a wood duck call) and my first decoys (mallards) last year. Last year I never got a shot off at the mallards that come across our pond but I did get three geese that got to close. I am trying to learn and looking for instruction. I just want to say thanks to all of you for your post, good and bad. 55 and learning but its hard at this age!!!.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 15, 2013)

I shot my first duck a mallard drake in 1975 when I was 10yo. I still learn and try new things especially the last 5 years when I started hunting more places than just the farm pond.


----------



## JimDraper (Dec 15, 2013)

over 20 and still going strong!!!!!!!


----------



## RAYM (Dec 15, 2013)

5th season


----------



## paulb4499 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my first season! Went once last year. I've been several times this year and plan on going again this week!


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Im 27 starting my 12th season, this will be my 8th season with my boat my equipment on my own.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

All the complaining about "newbies" that used to go on in here never would have done any good anyone based on the poll so far. There is a lot of experience in here.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Dec 16, 2013)

this is my 7th season


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 16, 2013)

i  got hooked in 1995 went into the military in2000 and didnt hunt till i got out in 2006 been doing it sence i got it so bad i quit deer hunting last year and all i do is chase ducks and doves, wing shooting is where its at!!!!!


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 16, 2013)

Four "newbies" so far. Maybe some of the "newbies" we all complain about are just lousy duck hunters in general.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 16, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> Four "newbies" so far. Maybe some of the "newbies" we all complain about are just lousy duck hunters in general.



Ha!  So true.


----------



## Scott R (Dec 16, 2013)

Those 5 "newbies" have really stirred up a lot of problems across the state this year.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 16, 2013)

We're all newbies to some aspect of the sport at any given time


----------



## drdarby45 (Dec 16, 2013)

I tagged along in the blind since I was very young and just shot wood ducks up until about highschool. I didnt really get into it until I got to college. So this is about my 6th season that ive really been into it


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 16, 2013)

Still a newbie here. Only been at this for 3 years really hunting seriously. Every week I am reminded of how little I know. Special thanks to all the seasoned veteran hunters for sharing the advise and info with all of us rookies. I am sure many will agree with me on that.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

andyparm said:


> We're all newbies to some aspect of the sport at any given time


True statement!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

drdarby45 said:


> I tagged along in the blind since I was very young and just shot wood ducks up until about highschool. I didnt really get into it until I got to college. So this is about my 6th season that ive really been into it



Hey man i have hunted with Peyton a couple of times over the last week or so. We need to all get up and chase some birds soon.


----------



## Duckdiver07 (Dec 16, 2013)

This would be my 6th season and still learning and changing up my tactics. Seems like there is always something different to try. Maybe by my 20th season ill have it down pat.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 16, 2013)

37 years.
Man, where has the time gone?
Nobody in my family was a hunter. A good rugby buddy of mine read an article about duck hunting in Field and Stream magazine and we decided we would try it. It has literally changed my whole life.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 16, 2013)

I went on my 1st duck hunt 1968, I was 8 yrs. Did a lot more in 1976 when I was able to drive. If the good LORD lets me, Ill hunt them till I am 80+.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I hear ya Larry!!! I see myself going as long as i am able. I would definitely give up all other hunting and hobbies for that matter to chase waterfowl.


----------



## drdarby45 (Dec 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey man i have hunted with Peyton a couple of times over the last week or so. We need to all get up and chase some birds soon.


Yea sounds good, Ill get in touch with ya soon.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 16, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I hear ya Larry!!! I see myself going as long as i am able. I would definitely give up all other hunting and hobbies for that matter to chase waterfowl.



 Amen to that.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Dec 16, 2013)

this is my 6th season as well. Started wacking woodies on the flint river when  I was 15


----------



## triton196 (Dec 16, 2013)

who cares ????


----------



## Sling (Dec 17, 2013)

For the very first time.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2013)

Why is 11 the start of the last bracket?

Depends on how you define sex ... errrr, I mean hunting.

As an 8 year old with a 20 gauge I snuck up on water holes and shot at and occasionally hit a waterfowl trying to exit the hole.

By the time I was 14, getting decoys and other duck hunting gear from Herters was on the top of my Santa list.

So I recon about 50 years of duck shooting and at least 46 years of duck hunting.

No finer way to witness God's handy work than watching the sun rise over a marsh and see a brace of ducks racing through the air.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2013)

triton196 said:


> who cares ????



Just curious.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 17, 2013)

triton196 said:


> who cares ????



thread killer.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 17, 2013)

10+ years and I'm still learning!


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 17, 2013)

7mm mag 06 said:


> 10+ years and I'm still learning!



What he said


----------



## dgilles (Dec 18, 2013)

*first time*

This morning was my first time. A friend of mine from work talked me into going this morning. Shot a wood duck drake, beautiful bird. will be back next week, love it.


----------



## boarbutcher (Dec 18, 2013)

This is my first year duck hunting but I am no stranger to the woods. This was actually something I have been wanting to do for a while but didn't have the funds or places to go.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 18, 2013)

boarbutcher said:


> This is my first year duck hunting but I am no stranger to the woods. This was actually something I have been wanting to do for a while but didn't have the funds or places to go.



It can be intimidating for sure.


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 18, 2013)

My Dads parents had what they called a squatters cabin on the leve banks on the Augusta canal way before Clark Hill Dam was constructed. Not only did I learn how to hunt waterfowl, we fished for red breast shoal bass, strippers and hunted deer. Those were the best times of my life. All that is gone now just like my Granpas passing. Now it is a jogging trail and bike path hurts to go there and see that only one cabin remains. We used to run trot lines using jelled cow blood to catch catfish and we paddeled against the current across the river. I just hate that times like that are gone.


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 18, 2013)

One more thing my Granpa always said eat what you shoot.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 19, 2013)

3 years but this is the first year going at it hard. Always learning new things when I come on here


----------



## turnipgreen (Dec 19, 2013)

15+ years


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2014)

Shot my first duck in the year of Our Lord 1974.  Have hunted them since.  Have seen when the GA skies would have funnels of mallards, literally hundreds upon hundreds and have seen when 2 woodies was a good weekend.  Heck, I can remember hunting lake Seminole when you might see 3 or 4 boats of hunters an entire weekend, I even remember when you couldn't hunt sundays, I was a kid then. I remember when there was rumors of having to change shot from lead to steel, and how hard it was for most to do. That is when I purchased my first "duck gun" a brand new (the year they hit the market, D.U. sent out fliers to members about them becoming available and Wal-mart had a waiting list, I was the first on it in Statesboro...was in college at the time after getting out of the army) 870 S.P. in 3 inch from Wal-mart for 125.00, it even was set up for a sling which was unusual for a shotgun in south GA.  I still have my duck gun from pre-steel days, an old model 12 that has harvested more ducks than I could remember.  We used to use the "new" 2 3/4 inch magnums for all our shooting. Wasn't much in the way of 3 inch magnums back then, few specialty duck guns 'cept 10 gauge magnums in bolt action that a few people had (South GA duck gun)....goose guns is what they were called, long barrels and tight choke. Oh, you could always tell a duck hunter cause he used a pump, nobody used an auto, those guns were too sensetive to handle the swamps, marshes and saltwater bays we hunted (at least that is what most folks thought). 

You can tell the poll was set up by a young man...lol, 11 years? That is just a blink of the eye when you get my age....


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 13, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Shot my first duck in the year of Our Lord 1974.  Have hunted them since.  Have seen when the GA skies would have funnels of mallards, literally hundreds upon hundreds and have seen when 2 woodies was a good weekend.  I remember when there was rumors of having to change shot from lead to steel, and how hard it was for most to do. That is when I purchased my first "duck gun" a brand new (the year they hit the market, D.U. sent out fliers to members about them becoming available and Wal-mart had a waiting list, I was the first on it in Statesboro...was in college at he time after getting out of the army) 870 S.P. in 3 inch from Wal-mart for 125.00, it even was set up for a sling which was unusual for a shotgun in south GA.  I still have my duck gun from pre-steel days, an old model 12 that has harvested more ducks than I could remember.  We used to use the "new" 2 3/4 inch magnums for all our shooting. Wasn't much in the way of 3 inch magnums back then, few specialty duck guns 'cept 10 gauge magnums in bolt action that a few people had (South GA duck gu)....goose guns is what they were called, long barrels and tight choke.
> 
> You can tell the poll was set up by a young man...lol, 11 years? That is just a blink of the eye when you get my age....



took the quote right out of my mouth.....this brings back sweet memories right here now......

40 plus years......just shifted to 2nd gear.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> took the quote right out of my mouth.....this brings back sweet memories right here now......
> 
> 40 plus years......just shifted to 2nd gear.



I always thought anyone who never got to hunt with lead shot were new comers....The switch from lead to steel was as traumatic as the raising of the drinking age for my younger friends back then. I never got caught in that drink legally, then you can't drink cycle alot of my younger friends got caught in.  None of our favorite guns would work, at least that is what we all thought.  Had to learn to shoot at closer birds and NOT lead as much, use larger shot, and no more full chokes, etc....I actually knew alot of dyed in the wool duck hunters that couldn't make the change and just gave up duck hunting.  The seasons were getting shorter, the limits smaller and on top of that, you had to get a new gun and pay twice to three times as much for shells....Then GA added a new whammy, you had to get a GA duck stamp, (if I remember that was years later).  Then comes the cure all affordable duck gun, Mossberg came out with a 3 1/2 inch pump that kicked like a mule, so you had a gun that might could do what your old gun did, but danged if you could hit anything with it cause you were scared to shoot it, that is if you could find 3 1/2 inch shells. My hunting partner had one, I shot it a few times and I could not hit anything with it.  

There was no fancy non-toxic shot like they have now a days, it was plane old steel and it had HORRIBLE ballistics.  Faster than lead at the muzzle out to 20 or so yards, then just kinda lost all its velocity and power and just kinda fell out of the sky by 35 or so yards.....or it at least seemed that way.  Nothing compared to the no. 6 or 5 copper coated buffered shot we had all used for decoying ducks...Like I said earlier, there were many who just had too hard of a time making the change with tighter limits and shorter seasons....they just quit....plus deer were making a huge comeback then, so duck hunting, quail and dove hunting, rabbit hunting and squirrel hunting just kinda took the back burner.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 13, 2014)

i had it pegged in the late 80's to early 90's........so i looked it up....lead was banned in 1991.....i can remember the conversations at my dads deer lease in talbot county......you talk about some ticked off guys.......i recall one guy saying....i aint shooting no ******* steel shot messing up my barrell.....i remember this veteran very well.....i know he shot lead for at least 5 to 6 years after 1991.....man did we have some great flooded bottoms and swamps on that property... ..and it held tons of ducks..

true dat on the first steel shot.....im convinced it injured and crippled more birds that lead poisoning....


----------



## Carl Cooke (Jan 13, 2014)

first year on my own been hunting with dad and friends for 7 years


----------



## kingfish (Jan 13, 2014)

41 years.  Still as addicted to it now as I was when I started.  Here is a tip for anyone starting out new who cares to listen:  Buy one top quality piece of duck hunting equipment every year you duck hunt, just one, and take REAL GOOD care of it.  By the time you get my age (53) you will have everything you need to adapt to hunting an Atlantic Flyway state like Georgia or Florida. 
Kingfish


----------



## waddler (Jan 14, 2014)

Killed my first woodie in 1957 and have never stopped hunting ducks. Still get the thrill.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

tebigcountry said:


> i had it pegged in the late 80's to early 90's........so i looked it up....lead was banned in 1991.....i can remember the conversations at my dads deer lease in talbot county......you talk about some ticked off guys.......i recall one guy saying....i aint shooting no ******* steel shot messing up my barrell.....i remember this veteran very well.....i know he shot lead for at least 5 to 6 years after 1991.....man did we have some great flooded bottoms and swamps on that property... ..and it held tons of ducks..
> 
> true dat on the first steel shot.....im convinced it injured and crippled more birds that lead poisoning....



Seems like it was longer ago than that.  I know the lead up to it was scary for the hunters and it was the subject of many a conversation.  People (at least the vast majority of them, they had it at college, but weren't no hunting boards that I knew of) did not have the internet and finding information was hard to do, Wildfowl (still have the first issue) came out in the 80s along with the D.U. publication and that was about it along with Bob Kornagay (however you spell his name) in GA writting about it.  When I got my first steel shot "duck" only gun I tried some of the shot prior to having to use it, I wanted a foot up so to speak, and my first shot killed a duck, I thought it was gonna be alright, little did I know.  Got into alot of big ducks on a pond off of Lake Walter F George and I changed my mind, could not bring down a duck over 20 or so yards it seemed until I switched back to lead shot.  I lost faith in my ability to harvest ducks a good bit.  Eventually I figured it out, but it was not fun. It really hurt my favorite duck hunting, I loved hunting the coast from Panacea FLA over to St. Andrew's Bay and that old steel shot would just not do the job.  I could go on and on, but all I can say is that the shot now is 100 times better than the first shot they came out with.....


----------



## crow (Jan 14, 2014)

50 yrs.  Started when I was 12.  Almost 63.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 14, 2014)

So what is the problem with newbies? Everyone was new to the sport at one time. If it wasn't for newbies the sport would die out after all you old timers were gone...lol This is my first season and I am hooked. There is so much to learn I hope to be hunting them for many  years to come.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 14, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> So what is the problem with newbies? Everyone was new to the sport at one time. If it wasn't for newbies the sport would die out after all you old timers were gone...lol This is my first season and I am hooked. There is so much to learn I hope to be hunting them for many  years to come.



Not a thing at all.....I agree with you 110%  You know us older folks, "I can remember way back when...." I think it came up because 11 years is all the poll went back, least wise that is why I said what I said.......


----------



## panfried0419 (Jan 14, 2014)

2001 was the start the addiction. 2012 when I moved from blind to kayak and haven't been back since. Pop, paddle, pick up, then pluck!


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

hey yall......us old - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - are kickin butt in this poll.


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 14, 2014)

wow....i am not a potty or pottie mouth......i will re phrase....us old poots..(gas passers).. are kikin butt.


----------



## deerdander (Jan 15, 2014)

I started hunting ducks 42 years ago with a new friend who became my long time hunting buddy, brother-n-law and business partner. 
Shot a Remington 58 auto that I bought used for $ 100.00 . Fell in many stump holes that first season wading through Carolina gum and cypress swamps.
started reloading back then and must have loaded hundreds of cases of duck and dove loads.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 15, 2014)

This is my 12th season. Meant to start in '96 but my mentor at the time never was able to get a duck hunt scheduled. So I've dove, deer and hog hunted since '95. 12 years ago my brother in law's brother in law took me on a duck hunt to the first STA that ever opened in So Fl. We were ill prepared to say the least. No dekes, no call, borrowed an inflatable raft to paddle out to our spot. It was nuts, but we had a great pass shoot, shot them up and it was amazing. Needless to say I got addicted. I spent the entire off season buying, prepping dekes, learning to call. I kept my binoculars in my car so I could pull over and watch ducks in roadside ponds. I'd call in my car and at home. My wife thought I had lost it. And quite honestly I had. I still love to dove, deer and hog hunt, but the obsession with duck hunting is out of this world. This 2 weeks ago I got to take my 8 yo son on his first duck hunt. I woke him up at 2 am and he sprung up out of bed and got dressed before I did. I have great pics of him sleeping in the boat and I treasure the fact that he was there with me. Looking forward to seeing him call and bag his first duck soon. Thank you to all who came before us and taught us and left us this great American sport.

DB


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 15, 2014)

Not counting the tagging along with my uncles to shoot roost ponds a few times per year in my youth, 16 years. 

As soon as I turned 16 we rode to Lake Miccosukee/Iomonia, Aucilla and Wacissa River, Sneads Smokehouse, private land, or the gulf nearly 3 times per week of the season. I remember back in the days when permanent blinds were the norm on the big lakes and 'pop-up' blinds were considered the new, cool thing. 

Most of my buddies now hunt out of kayaks today but I still prefer the old, slow, handpainted jon boat.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you to all who came before us and taught us and left us this great American sport.

Not sure how to do copy the quote but duckbob said this and I feel the same way. Thanks


----------



## Carl Cooke (Jan 17, 2014)

since they made hip boots that fit


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep! And btw.

I'd like to request that you take the time and be a mentor!

While returning home, mid-Atlantic area, a few years back, my nieces husband asked about waterfowl and deer hunting. That was disappointing for me not to be able to help teach him. (700+ miles) I was able to make a few phone calls for places to hunt, but broken up about not being there in person. We've talked since, when I've visited, and he found some good teachers, but not being there myself... 

Take a noob under your wings! Teach them the right way. Courtesy, etiquette, ethical methods, etc!



ChristopherA.King said:


> Thank you to all who came before us and taught us and left us this great American sport.
> 
> Not sure how to do copy the quote but duckbob said this and I feel the same way. Thanks


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 17, 2014)

Agree completely. I think most people are reluctant to take a new hunter and put a gun in his hand and sit him right next to them in a blind. This a beautiful sport we've inherited but it's also very dangerous. Any little mistake can cost you or those around you your lives. So while I agree on the mentoring I'm still careful who I take under my wing and make sure they're willing to listen learn and follow directions. I made a huge mistake as a young hunter at 18 and came very close to blowing my best friend's head off. After that I swore to become the safest person in the woods. Always watching muzzles and safetys. So please do take the time to teach someone willing to learn. Yahoos will be yahoos but I won't put up with it for a second. Got two beautiful kids (and a wife) that mean the world to me that need me to return in one piece. 

DB


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 17, 2014)

Taking a new guy in the morning. Do it every chance I can


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

54 years.  My dad started me when I was 7.  Since then I've hunted ducks in Mexico, Argentina, Uruguay, South Africa, Hungary, five Canadian provinces and 20 U.S. states.  It's been a great ride so far, and I'm looking forward to hunting more spots in the future.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 17, 2014)

Been hunting them long enough to remember the killing power of  #5 lead  1 1/4oz loads. It was also a time where there were real duck hunters, and not a bunch of jack legs with cool stickers on their truck riding around skybusting birds etc.


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

chase870 said:


> Been hunting them long enough to remember the killing power of  #5 lead  1 1/4oz loads. It was also a time where there were real duck hunters, and not a bunch of jack legs with cool stickers on their truck riding around skybusting birds etc.



10-4 there rubber duck...


----------



## Gray24 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am 22 soon to be 23 and ive been at it since I was about 7 or 8 with my grandfather. Always hunted the swamps until about 3 years ago I started trying the lake just to get the birds I had never seen before. The lake and other big water is a whole new addiction in itself...


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 18, 2014)

I started hunting ducks when you could still shoot lead, if that tells you anything. I have not hunted in a few years but would like to get back into it. Still have my boat and gear. I hesitate because of the disrespect of others most hunters show nowadays. I want my son to have good experiences and not bad ones due to jerks on the water. My dad and I hunted Merritt Island when you could get 10 ducks each. And Occidental in white springs if anyone remembers that place. Now I live in Georgia which means Seminole(talk about loaded with jerks)


----------

